# Alien Flower



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Finally had a few minutes to play and I came up with this. I love doing stuff like this, it's just fun.:biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks cool


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It's a happy flower!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd say it was a Daisy -- not at all alien. I like Dick.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You may want to rephrase that!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm my own worst enemy.


----------

